# Tim Duncan: Vince Carter Isn't Worth Four Players



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "No offense to Vince, obviously he's an excellent player," Duncan said. "We'd love to have him. But to give up most of our team to add one guy, I don't think that's the way you want to go. It's a long season and we have a lot of guys who have been here a long time and understand the way we want to play. Just to insert one new piece and try to teach him in half a season the way we want to play isn't the way that we work."
> 
> The Spurs are poised for yet another deep playoff run this season and Duncan understands the impact of the development of teammates Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili on the team's chances at a fifth championship in ten years.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=11577


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

well said Duncan

make a move for RJ before Vince


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ and Vince are two different type of players

But yes TD is right Vince for four isn't a good deal


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Why would the Spurs go for Vince anyways when they're already stacked at the guard position, yet drastically needing a center?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Why would the Spurs go for Vince anyways when they're already stacked at the guard position, yet drastically needing a center?


Maybe grabbing Dalembert from Philly?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Why would the Spurs go for Vince anyways when they're already stacked at the guard position, yet drastically needing a center?


He can play the 3 spot


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Ruff Draft said:


> Maybe grabbing Dalembert from Philly?


that is one of the smartest things ive heard in a while

maybe even Reggie Evans, he's still serviceable


----------



## Spurs&Nets (Feb 24, 2009)

Carter with the Spurs would be sick! Might not happen though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs&Nets said:


> Carter with the Spurs would be sick! Might not happen though.


Welcome to the boards! :cheers:

And it can't happen now since the trade deadline is over. Maybe next year?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank God that didn't happen.


----------

